# WV, MD, VA And NC Field Archery Tour



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Well people what do you think. A fairly large group of competitive field archers from WV, MD, VA & NC have been discussing holding a monthly Field Archery Challenge type shoot. A range from each of the above states will host a two day weekend Field Tournament. The ranges that have been discussed are
WV - Cumberland Bowhunters,
MD - Tuscorora Archers
VA - Walton Park Archers
NC - Durham County Wildlife Club
One shoot at each of the above clubs starting in May. One in June, One in July and one in August. 
Archers from each state need to support the shoots at all locations. 
These tournaments will be open registration. No memberships required. 
To shooting classes will be offered Freestyle and Bowhunter freestyle.
Registration will be inexpensive say $15.00.
A money pot will be had for each class. What ever the group decides.
Strongly think the shoots could piggy back on each club existing field shoot schedule. Something like this. A travelling team trophy could go with it.
Annual Point Champs are a possiblity.
DCWC - June 7and 8th or September
Tuscarora - August - Corn Shoot Weekend
Cumberland - July - Hillbilly shoot weekend
Walton Park - May 17 & 18 or September

All are more than welcome to participate. Even if you dont live in the above states. This could possibly expand to other nearby states.

What does everyone think?
Will you attend if we get this going?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm in and can drag a car full with me to VA and NC


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hinkle
We need to confirm dates and other details. Lets try to get this show on the road. You can be the Tuscarora Point man. What date or dates are good for you.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Is CUmberland in Northern, WV?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Is CUmberland in Northern, WV?


No, it's in Western MD.. but not too far from NWV... :wink:

http://www.md-archery.org/md_clubs.htm


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds very interesting...


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The Hill Billy, What you are calling the WV shoot is July 5th and 6th.

THe Tuscarora Corn SHoot (MD) shoot is August 23 adn 24th!!!

Also if you are planning on coming to the Hill Billy Tuscarora is haveing a shoot on the Friday the 4th as well. 2 for 1!!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Sounds great count us in, we really want to start field this year. We belong to Tomahawk in WV they are thinking of starting a field course might be one to add to the list. Let me talk to them and see what would be all involved to get this going.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Hmmm . . . not making it as far North as PA huh? Or is this a "rebel" thing? :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Actually the CORN SHOOT is Aug 2nd and 3rd (I will be out of town)


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Sounds great count us in, we really want to start field this year. We belong to Tomahawk in WV they are thinking of starting a field course might be one to add to the list. Let me talk to them and see what would be all involved to get this going.


If you get the Field range set up at Tomahawk let us know, I will deffinatly support you and will bring a few so called shooters with me.
Terry


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

2wyoming said:


> Is CUmberland in Northern, WV?


Cumberland Bowhunters is only about 4 miles from the WV border into Maryland.

It would take just under 3 hours from Charelston. Interstate the whole way. I-79 North then I-68 West in Morgantown. The club is located less than 5 minutes off of I-68.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

I could see me making it to the ones in Md., Va., and WV., if the dates don't conflict with anything else. NC might be a stretch.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

I could see me making it to the ones in Md., Va., and WV., if the dates don't conflict with anything else. NC might be a stretch.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

WV Has Been said:


> Cumberland Bowhunters is only about 4 miles from the WV border into Maryland.
> 
> It would take just under 3 hours from Charelston. Interstate the whole way. I-79 North then I-68 West in Morgantown. The club is located less than 5 minutes off of I-68.


Thank You!


----------

